# tinfoil barbs



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i think my tinfoil barbs spawned
yesterday and for a few days the two were acting the same as goldfish during spawning time, chasing and pushing and looking fat
then today they are skinny and my bichirs look like they just ate
earlier in the year i had my heater off and the temp was to 65F-70F and for about a month now i had my heater on at 79F-85F 
i feed them fish, vegetables, insects, and koi and goldfish food 
they are in a 75 gallon tank with low lights (single 15w bulb) sand substrate with leaf litter, lots of driftwood, and almost no plants and only two 8" polypterus senegalus as tankmates
the tank is filtered by an emperor 400 and a xp3
has anyone bred tinfoils
i couldn't find any info on breeding them


----------

